# 65 lemans sedan



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello
Im new here.

Restoring a 65 Lemans Sedan.
dose anyone out there know if the dash came in flat black or gloss?
it looks flat now however its a 51 year old car

Thanks
CPL


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

They came that way to reduce glare, not sure if it is flat or 60/40 but it shouldn't be gloss.


----------

